# What's you favorite surf rod for an Abu 6500



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

I was wondering what everyone's favorite surf rod for your Abu 6500. I finally got a good deal on an Abu Crome Rocket. I'm thinking about a Carolina Cast Pro 11' 2-5oz. Though I do have a Daiwa Emblem 10' that's a nice light rod.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I got my wife an 11ft 2-5 CPS rod for pomp and whiting fishing and put a 6500 C3 on it. 

It has turned into one of my favorite rods. 

It will absolutly bomb 3 ounces and bait. 

My wife seems to be able to cast it pretty good too.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Jeremi said:


> I was wondering what everyone's favorite surf rod for your Abu 6500. I finally got a good deal on an Abu Crome Rocket. I'm thinking about a Carolina Cast Pro 11' 2-5oz. Though I do have a Daiwa Emblem 10' that's a nice light rod.



I like the CCP's
depending on weight you want to cast----but I found the the 11' 3-6 is a more versatile rod. It will handle a better weight range. The 12' 3 to 7 is a good choice too if you want to be able to throw 6oz at times.


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

I've never gotten to cast a CCP. Are they a pretty limber Rod? I don't really want a really stiff rod. Lol not that having a stiff Rod is always a bad thing


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Jeremi said:


> I've never gotten to cast a CCP. Are they a pretty limber Rod? I don't really want a really stiff rod. Lol not that having a stiff Rod is always a bad thing


yes, the two I mentioned load very nicely. I don't like rods either that load mainly in the tip. Go to the CCP web site and ask tommy his opinion.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

All-Star 1418 11'9" 3-6oz. Sweetest there ever was for a 6500. Sold mine like an idiot years ago ...if Dawgfsh reads this maybe he'll take pity and let me buy it back!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

You can't go wrong with a CCP for sure. You can use that Chrome Rocket on just about any length and type rod you like, the question becomes one of distance and line capacity. If you spool some backing of braid and put mono on top, you can load more line capacity on the reel. Then its up to you how far you can cast based on the bait and weight you're throwing and the rod. 

I don't have a CCP (would love one!!!) but I do have a couple of 12' 6" AFAW Surfs. They throw 4 oz a ton!!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

10-11ft rated to 3-6 oz.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I like the 2-5oz over the 3-6 but with that reel I'd pair it with a CCP 12' or 12'8" rod. 11' and under 555 Akios or 5500 ABU size reels


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

all depends on what fish you are going to target with it. Pomps and Mullets either the 10' 1-4 oz or the 11' 2-5, Blue and pups 3-6 oz or 3-7 rods. all of the CCP rods are nice just depends on your intended use is


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I like the 3-7 cause I can use it for blue or pups or as a mini heaver for drum, but so would the 4- oz rod, but I also already have the Pomp and Mullet setups I need


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.carolinacastpro.com/categories/factory-built-rods


----------

